# Im a crazy clomid chick



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi everyone i am new to this site ! 

started 2nd course of clomid 17dec05 hormones are crazy !!! had blood test on 6th jan 06 i ve been told that you can only take up to 6 months of clomid in a life time is this right 

thanks 

denzy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi welcome to ff and clomid board 

the reccommended clomid dose is maximum 12 months, its at the discresion of your dr as to how much they think is suitable for each person

please come introduce yourself to the clomid girls on the clomid girls thread 



love
suzie xx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

how do i get onto the clomid thread


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board, you'll find these guys really helpful i'm sure.  I was also advised that only 6 months was viable because of an increased cancer risk, but I have a friend who had more than that and I know many of the ladies on this board have had more than 6 months.

Enjoy the board.  I hope your journey isn't too long.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Denzy

Wanted to say what a lovely photo    Whereabouts are you in Gloucester?  I am in the good old Forest of Dean    



Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Hope you're not suffering from too many of the clomid side effects  

I took clomid for 6mths (finished last cycle beginning of Dec) so am now ttc au naturel until starting IVF - I took to boost as I ovulate naturally. We were sposed to start private IVF this month but hospital closing in Feb for refurb, right in middle of treatment, so we decided to wait until March...considering taking clomid for another 3 mths until IVF but have now decided against it but that's purely cos we want to ttc naturally without the pressure of knowing exactly where I am in my cycle (if you know what I mean !!)

Anyway, if you need any advice or support there's always someone here to help 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for your replys !

Yours its beautiful to ! I live hucclecote in gloucester work in cheltenham ! 

Its been a stressful morning ! dh had sperm test today ! both feeling the strain at the mo ! 

Debbie x

Thanks for your post natasha really does help !! x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

its stressful getting   to cheltenham isn't it?  Well especially for us from the forest    

You will Natasha a great help she knows everything!


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you know its true hun....you have helped me out loads of times and it is really appreciated YOU MUST NEVER LEAVE CLOMID BOARD EVER.


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Please tell me wot are bubbles


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Denzy, I'm on month 11 of Clomid out of 12 cycles although they may carry on a little longer as I've added in Metformin from this month.

Bubbles are just a way of thanking someone or if you just want to blow them a bubble    you can add or take away   someones bubbles.  I'll send you some now!


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh thanks flowerpot my first bubbles Xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

here's the thread that explains Bubble Love 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41691.0.html


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

How long is nhs ivf waiting list ?

I m a bit confused specalist at hospital has nt been very helpful not explained anything to me really !

My Dad has said he would pay private for me as this would prob be quicker not sure if should discuss this with specalist first ?? 

Denzy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

IVF waiting lists & procedures vary...its a bit of a postcode lottery...in our borough of London the waiting list is 2 years & the "cut off" age is 38 (we're about 9mths down the list)...but we're paying privately...not sure of all the requirements for the private IVF but we've discussed starting it with consultant (was sposed to start Jan but now gonna be Mar) & all's ok (I'm 37, DP's 30 - no children)

Some areas will also have different requirements eg you must be over 32 & no children etc

If you're currently under an NHS consultant then I would discuss it all with him/her...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Denzy
My IVF WL that I'm on is 3 years, you have to be under 40, neither of you have any children, both non-smokers and your BMI in the correct range.  x


----------

